# Solved: Does Dev-C++ work with Vista?



## techdawg667 (Mar 11, 2008)

I am relatively new to programming and so I would like to ask if Dev-C++ works with Vista. The requirements are up to WinXP so I am not sure. I have heard ... things ... that make some programs incompatible with Vista. Is it safe to use Dev-C++?


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Dev-C++ works fine on my Vista laptop. I'm not sure if the window delclarations have changed though. I only use it for simple programming in the console, and I have no problems with that.


----------

